

Russian cloud hosting provider starts accepting BTC and LTC - Muromec
http://blog.selectel.ru/novyi-sposob-oplaty-bitcoin-i-litecoin/

======
gexla
Russian anonymous (I assume that's the meaning of the anonymous / vendetta
maks) hosting made with a difficult to track payment system. I wonder what
sorts of things that could be useful for?

Note: For the main site, switch out the .ru with .com to get the English
version. You have to translate the blog.

